# painting coop



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Do I put any kind of sealant to protect the wood, or just paint?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of a deck sealant like Thompsons water seal before anyone even moves in. I'd think any paint would do well. Any house paint that is.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We used a barn type paint ...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That would work too. Basically something to protect the wood so you don't have to replace it.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I put low VO latex white on the inside floor and outside trim and red barn latex on the outside. 

Especially exposed "edges" of the wood. That's where water would do the most damage.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Tinyhouse, I think you're a reincarnated carpenter or something. Such a pioneer woman you are.


----------

